# Manu Prakash: A 50-cent microscope that folds like origami



## drsiebenmal (Mar 9, 2014)

Perhaps you’ve punched out a paper doll or folded an origami swan? TED Fellow Manu Prakash and his team have created a microscope made of paper that's just as easy to fold and use. A sparkling demo that shows how this invention could revolutionize healthcare in developing countries … and turn almost anything into a fun, hands-on science experiment.

http://www.ted.com/talks/manu_prakash_a_50_cent_microscope_that_folds_like_origami


----------

